# Garage revamp, & our new sanctuary with DW kit.



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there fellow OCD sufferers:thumb:

I had heard that detailing was not going to be good for my wallet but hadnt quite expected this. The good news is, so far the Fuehrer hasnt recieved the plastic statements yet, even though she has noticed the odd package or two arriving. "A few odds and sods for the new car dear" seems to have given us a few more days before we get caught. By then it's too late and we will escape to Bryans on Saturday:thumb:

Anyway, I had thought it was about time we contributed something and on the basis our first detailing project only arrived last night you will have to wait a few weeks for that to reveal itself.

Well, the last few month or so has us (Mr Face Jr & I) totally hooked on DW so we thought we should go the extra mile, give the garage a bit of a make over and find us both somewhere to hide when the noise and stress gets a little heavy in the house.

As said a little earlier, our first detailing project arrived last night and after looking at it this morning I'm really wondering how we will get on (last picture :doublesho :doublesho made us both a little nervous)

A few things still on the shopping list but finally we are getting there, until we want something else that is.

Forgot to take a couple of before pictures before we started, but as you will see, you dont need to much imagination to think what it used to be like. The pictures start a few hours in as Mr Face Jr started throwing paint all over the walls.:thumb:.

Lets hope the pictures load now.


































































Well, its now down (the floor that is) and needs a good few days to cure (not quite like the dodo :thumb These photographs were only taken a few hours ago. So the two boxes of goodies that arrived this morning from Mark and Alex are hiding deep undercover in my office and will be staying there at least until the weekend. Heard far to many stories about paint lifting like orange peel on the tyres as the car drove out of the garage the morning after.


















What in the name of all that is holy have we let ourselves in for. I have double checked the readings with my own car and that of the wife and they are all as I would have expected them to be, between 120 & 160










Thanks for looking and getting this far :wave:

Mike & Mr Face Jr ( :newbie: s)


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice garage mate. Lots of space to tinker in.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking very crisp Mike, think you have more detailing gear than me.:lol:

Similar garage to me, but yours is free from family wares, did consider having the dividing pillar removed and an american style garage door fitted.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good Mike :thumb:

All you need now is a nice little cabinet to store everything in....:wave:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

AndyC said:


> Looks good Mike :thumb:
> 
> All you need now is a nice little cabinet to store everything in....:wave:


Hi Andy, totally agree :thumb: will catch you very soon indeed.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Looking very crisp Mike, think you have more detailing gear than me.:lol:
> 
> Similar garage to me, but yours is free from family wares, did consider having the dividing pillar removed and an american style garage door fitted.:thumb:


Yes, I agree, and with hindsight I would have done that if when we had the garage built I would have known I was going to be driving a barge round. It does get in the garage but it's a bit of a wriggle. :thumb: Not to be done when your brain is in neutral.:wall:

Catch you a little later, I do have a brief question for you.

Mike S


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking great Mike, very lucky to have a nice double garage to work in.

Paul


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Yes, I agree, and with hindsight I would have done that if when we had the garage built I would have known I was going to be driving a barge round. It does get in the garage but it's a bit of a wriggle. :thumb: Not to be done when your brain is in neutral.:wall:
> 
> Catch you a little later, I do have a brief question for you.
> 
> Mike S


There's certainly an art to getting the vehicle in with maximum room around it.:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm jealous of you having a tidy garage  :lol: but nice space you have there :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking garage Mike:argie:, not jealous in anyway at all


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

You werent joking when you told me you'd spent some money Mike!!!!

very impressive.

ive been able to keep my FRS in a trible bay garage since the winter but unfortunately its not mine so havent been able to properly clean it out!!! the space is great though.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done dad!! Hope to get on with the TR7 soon. That car has a lot of paint on it! (578)
Oh yeah and who hand cleaned clean the floor twice?? (me) LOL.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very smart looking garage. I so wish I had a single garage let alone a double.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice mate!! Looking sleek!:thumb:

Mark


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lovely!! very jealous.

Any plans to do anything with the ceiling? Put some boards up, could stop any unwanted debris/muck falling from above the joists? Would also be even crisper looking, few pics on the wall, radiator, desk with pc for DW... You'll never really need to go inside really


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice big clear space, I wish i had the ability to put up a larger shell.

Will be good to see the fruit of your tidyup in the showroom


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Very nice mate!! Looking sleek!:thumb:
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark, big thanks for all your help:thumb: it's been a pleasure spending the wife's hard earnt with you, :lol: when we are totally finished I will make sure more of todays items from you have a prominent display.

Thanks again, your prompt service and willingness to change my order when needed is very much appreciated. We will be back again soon:thumb:

Mike & Mr Face Jr


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

JBR09 said:


> Lovely!! very jealous.
> 
> Any plans to do anything with the ceiling? Put some boards up, could stop any unwanted debris/muck falling from above the joists? Would also be even crisper looking, few pics on the wall, radiator, desk with pc for DW... You'll never really need to go inside really


You hit the nail on the head there:thumb: exactly what the plan is. Tried to buy a space heater from ebay but for some strange reason the idiot wont answer my email ( how on earth do some of these people stay in business) wireless network already set up :thumb: so DW in the garage. Garage roof boarding panels already earmarked and a bed could even be appropriate when my lottery number comes up and the Aston is parked alongside my Lexus.

Just need a few weeks now for the plastic bills to decline a little before we start again:lol:

Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I am so jealous. I wish I had a garage to work in. Nice work, both of you. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one! :thumb: Cracking garage there and a nice colection of products growing on the cabinet as well 

Paint looks thick but I wouldn't worry - either been resprayed at some point or originally hand painted, but I am sure you will be able to do something with the finish on the car, I look forward to seeing the end results! :thumb:


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> You hit the nail on the head there:thumb:


Good Man


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic garage - although I prefer the natural brick colour to white walls.

Love the floor colour though. Have you perhaps thought about lighting the garage up with a few halogen lamps mounted on the ceiling/walls? It's something I am seriously thinking about when I revamp my garage this summer.

It would be great from a detailing sense (no more setting up halogens) and then I can use a Sun Gun or something like that for closer inspection. One of my pet hates is using a halogen as a portable light (I really need a portable light of sorts).


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Garage revamp*



hotwaxxx said:


> Fantastic garage - although I prefer the natural brick colour to white walls.
> 
> Love the floor colour though. Have you perhaps thought about lighting the garage up with a few halogen lamps mounted on the ceiling/walls? It's something I am seriously thinking about when I revamp my garage this summer.
> 
> It would be great from a detailing sense (no more setting up halogens) and then I can use a Sun Gun or something like that for closer inspection. One of my pet hates is using a halogen as a portable light (I really need a portable light of sorts).


Thanks Hotwaxxx for the positive comments and constructive thoughts. Yes, it is something that we will be doing. We are only ever going to be keen enthusiasts at best, as we will only be doing our own cars and occasionally good friends. Even though I wouldn't write off any of our DW friends using it if they ever needed too:thumb:.

The garage roof space is going to be boarded and an extra set of halogens pointing fore and aft from the new roof will be fitted when we do that a little later on this year. Would also love to get my hands on some motor / detailing related banners to break up the white walls as when the neighbour popped his head around the door a few days ago his first comment was : "This is what I imagine a gynaecologist's theatre looks like" ooops:buffer::lol:

Thanks again, Mike & Jr:wave:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Good stuff - I really can see the benefits of halogen lighting to normal tube lighting (especially from a detailing point of view) and this is something I am planning on doing this summer. I am probably going to fit 4 low-powered halogens in each corner of the garage and will be painting the floor again (probably grey this time) and will keep the natural bricks.

Also love your shelving which looks very neat and compact and love the idea of posters/banners to break up the walls. Really looking forward to what you do next as the garage looks brilliant at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> Good stuff - I really can see the benefits of halogen lighting to normal tube lighting (especially from a detailing point of view) and this is something I am planning on doing this summer. I am probably going to fit 4 low-powered halogens in each corner of the garage and will be painting the floor again (probably grey this time) and will keep the natural bricks.
> 
> Also love your shelving which looks very neat and compact and love the idea of posters/banners to break up the walls. Really looking forward to what you do next as the garage looks brilliant at the moment.:thumb:


Thought about PM'ing you this info but unless/if I'm breaking any rules I apologise in advance. I guess this is how good stuff gets out.

The racking was, lets just say 'great value' and delivered the next day. All we did was make sure it was screwed to the wall behind it in a couple of points.

Got it from : http://www.bigdug.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=22&CatID=15

The floor paint is (believe it or not Leyland) and clearly states on the tin : Leave to cure for a few days. We will be giving it four or five before parking my heavy barge on it and will update the thread next week to confirm it stayed on the floor and didnt peel up on my tyres.

Mike :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Thought about PM'ing you this info but unless/if I'm breaking any rules I apologise in advance. I guess this is how good stuff gets out.
> 
> The racking was, lets just say 'great value' and delivered the next day. All we did was make sure it was screwed to the wall behind it in a couple of points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, Mike - that is very affordable to what I had been looking at. I'd only need one bay according to the sizes given and it would fit flush against the side wall under my window (I'll measure up when I get home).

Thanks for the tip on the floor paint as well. I was thinking of popping down to Wicks to see what they have (I just need something durable and heavy wearing). Look forward to hearing whether the paint lifts at all when you drive on it. Keep me posted.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice garage mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

The garage did take a long time to do but it was well worth it! The paint on the floor has only just dried and I have been in there for the first time today!
Now for the next project! The TR7!! I’m starting the bright orange TR7 tomorrow. Can’t wait!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi. nice to meet both of you today at Bryans place, your garage looks great, i can see you spending hell of a lot of time out there now. 
Looking forward to a write up on the TR7 you are going to detail.
Goodluck with it. Mind you I think you have certainly got ample products to get by with.
Dean


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb - the one thing I lack is my double garage, but it will come when we move 'down' in a few years 

I would think about some ceiling boards, in white, to enclose it and bounce a lot of light back in when you are working in there. Not a hge job while you have it all clear 

Halogens will create BIG heat so my preference would be lots of fluoro tubes for light and a portable light (metal halide is MUCH better than halogen) that you can use as needed. Fixed halogens will always be in the wrong place anyway


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, we are thinking about putting some ceiling boards up but we have some things stored up there so we will have to have access up there. Any ideas??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> Hi. nice to meet both of you today at Bryans place, your garage looks great, i can see you spending hell of a lot of time out there now.
> Looking forward to a write up on the TR7 you are going to detail.
> Goodluck with it. Mind you I think you have certainly got ample products to get by with.
> Dean


Thanks Dean, the pleasure was ours and big thanks for making us feel at home !

No No No, Never got enuff stuff


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome garage Mike and that looks like a cracking setup there............:doublesho

Like others have said, I am not jealous at all.................

Fair play mate and look forward to seeing some results later on with some motors.............:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr Face Jr said:


> Yeah, we are thinking about putting some ceiling boards up but we have some things stored up there so we will have to have access up there. Any ideas??


board it out but leave a hole to climb through:thumb:

I have this in my garage


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> board it out but leave a hole to climb through:thumb:
> 
> I have this in my garage


Thanks alot! Most appreciated!
Do u have any pics of your garage so i can have an idea of what it looks like?
Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the 'hole'










And this is the garage in all it's disaster zone glory!!


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> This is the 'hole'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the pics mate, really helps!:thumb: Hope to get something done soon. But first the TR7! Will have a thread up on all we have done on the TR7 in the near future.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Trouble is once you start filling it things like major works require real effort and more than likely dont get done!

I insulated my loft space roof today and it was a nightmare as i had to clear out the loft and it filled the driveway!!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like a great garage youve got there nice one


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great space you have there, nice collection too :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

chris l said:


> looks like a great garage youve got there nice one


Thanks:thumb:

:lol::lol:


----------

